
Three Important Things Non-Programmers Should Know About Programming - mikece
https://www.forbes.com/sites/quora/2018/06/12/three-important-things-non-programmers-should-know-about-programming/#294e9ec948c5
======
mikece
TL;DR:

Experience taught me that there are only three things that non-programmers
need to focus on when working together with other developers:

1\. Communicate the technical details to developers quickly and efficiently.

There is no more effective way to explain functionality of an application than
showing a developer wireframes of proposed changes.

2\. Things can appear to be easier to implement than they actually are.

Be open to the idea that things that seem like they should be really easy can
be much more difficult to implement in practice.

3\. Provide context about why you think things are important.

Explain the why behind the thoughts you have in situations where you’re
getting pushback from developers — if you do this you’ll find yourself working
together with them to solve problems.

